# Bait and Rig info



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Bait and rig info....kinda lacking here for those who "stroll through"....I'll start putting some up as can...anyone else feel free to chime in.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bob, I could use a refresher on how to tie that hair rig  . I`ve watched you and the`ol Corn Chucker a hundred times, but can`t remember how to do it. I need to tie up about fifty of them before the outing!!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Paul,

Show up at East Harbor this weekend. I'll show you in person  Will be there Fri and Sat. Same spot as usual.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good Shawn, I`ll meet you out there friday afternoon.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

See ya both there...and Crappielooker????


----------

